# TAP CON  for bonding jumper



## codeworks (Nov 16, 2011)

we see our fair share of wierdness around this neck of the woods: i went to do a "meter release" this morning, and the fellow had used a tap con screw as a bonding jumper in the panel to bond the neutral, gec and panel board, wow!  (bang head here, but it won't work)


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

codeworks,

For us "under knowledged" folks, can you please cite the applicable code section that your

application violates  ( either the IRC  and or the NEC  )?   I'm not familiar with the term

"tap con" screw!

Thanks!

.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 16, 2011)

Tap Con

http://www.tapcon.com/

ICC _ES reports

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1671.pdf


----------



## raider1 (Nov 16, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> codeworks,For us "under knowledged" folks, can you please cite the applicable code section that your
> 
> application violates  ( either the IRC  and or the NEC  )?   I'm not familiar with the term
> 
> ...


250.8(A) NEC.

A tap con concrete screw does not meet the requirements for bonding connections.

Chris


----------



## steveray (Nov 16, 2011)

Did they at least scrape the blue paint off?


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> Did they at least scrape the blue paint off?


Funny I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ICE (Nov 16, 2011)

What is the application?  Was the tapcon used to mount hardware?  This thread needs a picture.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I could see that one being pulled over on an inspector, some times its hard to see the color difference from tap-con blue and grounding screw green in a dark basement?

Good catch codeworks, thanks for the heads up!

pc1


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

What "blue paint"? Isn't the color manufactured in to the screw itself, or

is the color applied post-manufacuring, ...in some type of metal

anodizing process?

In the ES Report,  in Section 5.9, ..the tap con screws are restricted to

"dry, interior use only".

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 16, 2011)

globe, I hope so!

pc1


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> What "blue paint"? Isn't the color manufactured in to the screw itself, oris the color applied post-manufacuring, ...in some type of metal
> 
> anodizing process?
> 
> .


Tapcons are coated with a blue Climaseal® coating. This coating provides exceptional corrosion resistance.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

So, if the subject "tap con" screw did not have the coating removed, it would

fail on two counts in the indictment. (1) the coating is a barrier to an

effective bonding connection, & (2) the "tap con" screw is not listed for

exterior applications.    

.


----------

